
$10m NSA contract with security firm RSA led to encryption 'back door' - SonicSoul
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/20/nsa-internet-security-rsa-secret-10m-encryption
======
ColinWright
The discussion seems to be here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944118)
(reuters.com) (274 comments)

Here are a few of the other submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6947761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6947761)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6947405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6947405)
(tomsguide.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946039)
(reddit.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945486)
(cnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945017)
(reuters.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944861)
(arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6944518)
(theverge.com)

